# question about trunk release



## wilde74k (May 14, 2012)

There is a button on the trunk, just above the licence plate.
THe doors have to be unlocked.


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

If your Cruze is new to you,,, then you'dd really dig this thread! http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...-forum/6386-things-know-about-your-cruze.html


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

If you can read Russian and schematics you,re in luck.
http://www.chevrolet-cruze-club.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=4678


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

The thread that Pruittx2 posted has enough tips and tricks posted in it for you to have something to do all Memorial Day.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

ya just tried out a couple so great lol


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

cruzers said:


> If you can read Russian and schematics you,re in luck.
> http://www.chevrolet-cruze-club.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=4678



IF you go to that link,,,, and copy and past the passages to this link,,, Google Translate you can figure it all out!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, never had that problem with my 1940 Olds, it didn't have a trunk. Started that in around 1935, but had a handle on it like your car doors. If you had anything of value in there, had to remember to manually lock it.

But that handle disappeared and since all vehicles had a separate trunk key on your key chain, had to turn off the engine and walk back to open it. That went on for years until they added a solenoid with a push button, some would work all the time where if your kid pushed that button at 80 miles per hour, the trunk lid would pop open.

So it became the part of the BCM when only certain conditions would permit that button to work. Where to put that button became a discussion. If the car is in the garage and have to load it, at the back of the trunk is the most ideal place. With my older Caddy, had to insert the ignition key, turn it on, open the glove compartment door then push the button. That wasn't exactly convenient. Cruze, just walk out, push the button on the trunk and its open. Providing the battery isn't dead, where is the key at?

But can open it from the inside, providing the trunk is already packed. The opening for the trunk lid is far larger than with the seats down, so you can put big stuff in there, but no way to get it out to reach that handle from the inside.

If I pull up to a store front to load something heavy, without thinking the transmission goes into neutral, parking brake comes on, keys are removed from the ignition and walk back. Just did that a couple of days ago, buying a new bike for my wife and granddaughter.

If I left the engine running, someone could jump in the car, put it in reversed, run over and kill me and steal my car. Course, if I am dead, wouldn't care. Also very fussy about how my trunk is loaded. If a grocery kid does it, odds are, would put a heavy bag of can goods on top of your bread.

Was happy the Cruze trunk can carry a full size and a child size bike in the box to save an extra trip. Or hooking up the trailer or digging out my motorhome.

Whatever they do, you get use to it, but still wish they left that key lock on the trunk.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bjballar41 said:


> is there not a button to release the trunk when u are in the car while its running i just got mine yesterday and im having to turn the car off take the key out and then click it is there not an easier way





bjballar41,
I would like to congratulate you on the purchase of your new Cruze! You are able to open the truck with your vehicle running. You do have to have the doors unlocked for this to work. You can press the touch pad above the license plate to do this. If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> bjballar41,
> I would like to congratulate you on the purchase of your new Cruze! You are able to open the truck with your vehicle running. You do have to have the doors unlocked for this to work. You can press the touch pad above the license plate to do this. If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


the problem is just this, all of us, italy and american users wanto to open the trunk without turning off the engine and taking off the key, in italy some old model (before firt maintenance control) can open the trunk pressing for more than 2 seconds the relase door button in the center console, why do you removed this possibility??


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

cruze16ls said:


> the problem is just this, all of us, italy and american users wanto to open the trunk without turning off the engine and taking off the key, in italy some old model (before firt maintenance control) can open the trunk pressing for more than 2 seconds the relase door button in the center console, why do you removed this possibility??


Same inexplicable reason they removed the glove box light.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

ok ive tried opening with the car running and unlocked and it wont does it have to be out of gear(mines a stick)?


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

you can't open the trunk from inside the car, you need to turn off the engine, extract the key and finally push release button on the key...


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

they said u can unlock car from inside and then hit button on trunk lid mine wouldnt do it yesterday hmmm


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

on the tunk there is a button, it always work, no matter the engine is on/off and/or the gear is in/out... if your doesen't work you have to go to dealer


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

cruzers said:


> If you can read Russian and schematics you,re in luck.
> http://www.chevrolet-cruze-club.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=4678



Did you see the Russian schematics ? You don't have to be able to read them. the pictures are good enough! They have trunk release buttons inside the car! Us poor Americans only have the FOB and by the license plate!


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

figured it out have to have e brake engaged.


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

the russina schematic is clear, you have to add a button to the wire on BCM, I'm only searching for the right/nicer button  .... then I think you'll open the trunk in all case (motor on/off and gear in/out) beacause you add a serial button to the original one that work always


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Patman said:


> They have trunk release buttons inside the car! Us poor Americans only have the FOB and by the license plate!


I think they just added the button as a modification to be able to open the trunk from the inside.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cruze lock system certainly makes you dependent on outside help if you run into problems, something I am not in favor of.

Only manual lock on this car is on the drivers' side door, and with a dead battery, that is the only way to get inside of this thing. And the worse place to put it in the event if a snow plow goes by and sprays that outside of the door snow covered with salt that melts it just enough to freeze that only door shut. If coupled with a dead battery, you are dead meat. Speaking from experience on this subject.

This is not the car to give to your kid in college where forced to park on the street while paying an arm and a leg for an apartment that should have been torn down a long time ago. Even with outside help if parallel parked, and cars jammed both in front and back of you, not even a flatbed truck can get that car out.

Wife had our 04 Cavalier parked at the hospital when an icy rain started, stupid thing on that car is that the door tops are in the roof line. But it did have key locks on both sides, if you pulled hard on the handles, they would end up in your hand. But I could get into the trunk for same strange reason with a manual lock. Seat backs had pulls inside the inside of the trunk. Cruze has those on the inside of the car. Least the trunk was empty, Could barely slide through, lower the passenger side seat back and crawl over to put inside pressure on that door to open it. No way can that be done with the Cruze. What were they thinking?

Cruze does have a manual release, but in the worse spot inside the trunk. Could have extended that string in case your trunk was loaded way toward the front on top. Just don't put anything inside of your trunk. Doesn't have to be a dead battery. Can be problems with the BCM and all that wiring going back, plus that solenoid as well.

Thinking about adding a key to the trunk, just as a lever on it with a string tied to that solenoid armature. An extra lock on the passenger side door would also be desirable.

Seems like a great effort as been placed to keep you locked up in the vehicle, my concerns are more in getting out in the case of an emergency. But maybe my concerns don't fall within the bounds of statistics.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> Only manual lock on this car is on the drivers' side door, and with a dead battery, that is the only way to get inside of this thing. QUOTE]
> 
> Most new cars only have a lock on the driver's door. Cost savings.


----------



## AusRuby (Oct 6, 2012)

You DON'T have to turn the engine off!!!!! Press the unlock on the car's centre console, and then whoever is putting stuff in the trunk can open it from the trunk at the back. 

Obviously, if you want the trunk opened for whatever reason, you need to shut it again before driving, so the fact that a person needs to be at the trunk to open it and close it is not the issue. 

Again, you DO NOT need to turn the engine off and remove the key!


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

With the Sri-V (keyless entry/start) I can open the Trunk/boot with the vehicle locked by pressing the button on the trunk/boot twice.
Same as if the passenger wants to exit the vehicle with the doors locked, they just pull the door handle open twice and it will unlock their door.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is the ticket man push twice and pull twice , cool Aussie sri v


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I was gonna say that, this car is different from traditional GM's. No side post batteries and Ford like inside door handle scheme except you have to pull 2 times to get out. My car is set to no locks with key out (on purpose) and stick shift you don't have unlock when shifting to park feature. In a real emergency, no door locks is still safe seeing I didn't opt for the bullet resistant windows and door panels. As for passenger door locks, this is a worldwide car so treat it as such. Countries with RHD versions have keyholes on the right side of the car. Just have to find the part numbers and who will ship it.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You have been following around me too long man . Answer your own ?????? 
If I put syrup on IT will IT taste any better


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Trunk release solenoids are not new, had those in 60's-70's vehicles, and would open the trunk regardless of the vehicle's status, even when driving at 80 mph. With problems with anywhere in the solenoid or circuitry, had a key to open the trunk, but if you let years go by, may find that lock frozen.

Only way to get in was to remove the back seat, but with some vehicles, was a 78 Fleetwood as I recall, I could not fit in that small opening, so I had to rely on my six year old son to do that. It also didn't help that we had that trunk loaded. Was a large carton back there, could cut that up with a utility knife and take the contents out, then cut up the box and take that out with pieces. On other vehicles, was lucky to free up the lock with WD-40. Pointed a flashlight at the release to my son, he was able to put on the linkage to open the trunk.

Otherwise would mean using a crowbar in an attempt to do minimal damage, these locks are just a piece of sheet metal.

At least the Cruze has a large opening back there, just make sure you don't put in a trunk that won't clear. Cruse only has that solenoid controlled by the BCM, but does have that green handle you can pull if you can crawl back there. By adding a diode in series with the hot lead for that solenoid so you don't blow out the BCM, could add a second wire to the high end of that solenoid to a push button switch and open the trunk whenever you want to.

Being out in the sticks with my 04 Cavalier and using my remote all the time with a dead battery. Two of my three locks were frozen, but at least the third was free. That was a chore that had to be done when I got home. With the Cruze, only one lock, when was the last time any of us used that. If you do, will soon learn that will set off the alarm, least on mine.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

brian v said:


> You have been following around me too long man . Answer your own ??????
> If I put syrup on IT will IT taste any better


Depends on the syrup and what "IT" is.

Now back to the thread ...


----------

